# hanging a heavy mirror



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That would likely do but how many can you get into studs? 
If you are worried about it screw up a single first and then add the second


----------



## AA111 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply.

The boards for the spacer are 29" long, as the mirror is 30" wide. The studs will be at the far end on the left and just to the right of center. I was thinking of placing one screw at the far left stud and two screws at the stud to the right of center.


----------



## AA111 (11 mo ago)

I also have some 3.5" deck screws I could use. I just don't want to split the stud.


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

AA111 said:


> I also have some 3.5" deck screws I could use. I just don't want to split the stud.
> [/QUOTEb]
> _Whether concerned about splitting a stud or not, bore the first holes the screw's minor diameter to the depth the screw will enter the anchoring member and follow that hole with a drill bit the size of the screws major diameter to a depth of all members except the stud . Then if desired counter sink , counter bore for a plug or whatever we like ._


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

AA111 said:


> I also have some 3.5" deck screws I could use. I just don't want to split the stud.


I would not worry about the stud, maybe you should put a and anchor on the right.


----------



## AA111 (11 mo ago)

Nealtw said:


> I would not worry about the stud, maybe you should put a and anchor on the right.


Thanks. I did consider another drywall anchor on the right but I'll need to make sure I can find one that can make it through the 1.5" spacer and into the anchor.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I would suggest wider boards for the spacer, like 3" x .75 instead of 2 x. 75 inches.

Put three screws in the middle and two at the left.

Mount the spacer boards as high as possible.

(Do you need a set of spacer boards at the bottom of the mirror? With the 3-2 screw complement up top you would need only 1 screw each for the bottom board.)

I chose the 3-2 complement so each each screw need penetrate the stud just 1-1/4 inches which is normal to avoid hitting a pipe or wire.

Drill pilot holes as mentioned earlier to avoid splitting the studs. If the desired hole diameter is in between two drill sizes* choose the smaller bit for the stud (still safe from cracking the stud) and the larger bit for going through the other materials.

* Out of a standard not necessarily comprehensive set of bits, not from a random collection of bits you possess.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

I would start with 2 1/2" screws, giving you 1" into the studs. Yank on it to confirm it's solid, and you're good. Btw, be sure to avoid any vent pipes.


----------



## AA111 (11 mo ago)

Thank you Allan.

There is moulding along the bottom that is 1.5” thick, which is why I need the spacer above. I guess the height will be dictated by the desired mirror height. The D-rings are toward the top of the mirror back.

With the 2-3 screw configuration and nothing below, do you think I also need a drywall anchor on the far right?

thanks.


----------



## AA111 (11 mo ago)

YaterSpoon said:


> I would start with 2 1/2" screws, giving you 1" into the studs. Yank on it to confirm it's solid, and you're good. Btw, be sure to avoid any vent pipes.


thank you


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I would say you do not need a drywall anchor at the far right.

All of the screws and also the D-ring fasteners for the mirror, need to get a good hold on both layers of the wood spacer. Adding on the thickness of the drywall you would need 3 inch screws with heads countersinked (countersunk?) an eighth of an inch below the wood surface to get a full one inch into the stud.

Correction -- The spacer needs to be at the level of the D-rings, the exact height would depend on the manner of fastening the D-rings. If there is a choice, then the higher the spacer the better.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

You'll be fine with an inch of purchase. But if it'll make you feel better, screw the spacers one at a time. Or squirt some construction adhesive in there. You'll be fine.


----------



## AA111 (11 mo ago)

Thank you everyone.


----------

